# Removing "idiot" lights in dash?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I'm at a loss with my ABS issue- both ABS and BRAKE lights are on- brakes feel fine- dealer did the re-program- no go, and the lights are driving me nuts. I really don't want to start throwing $$$ at the ABS which I've never actually had activate anyway, so I'd like to (temporarily) remove these bulbs from the dash to help me feel better about my truck (people get in and are like "why are there lights on in your dash"?).

So- what's the procedure?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Just remove dash piece unbolt cluster 4 bolts and remove bulbs from rear by twisting.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Two approaches you can try. 1/4 inch drill bit. Heat a screwdriver till it glows red.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sometimes you can reset this yourself, by unpluging the mastercylinder with the engine running, shut it off, plug it back in and restart your engine......... Or maybe it's the other way around unplug with it shut off start the engine and plug it back in. (Been a while) If it was reset by the dealer before and it doesn't work ever... chances are it's shot. If it works for awhile after being reset then you can do one of the above.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ahoron;1024279 said:


> Just remove dash piece unbolt cluster 4 bolts and remove bulbs from rear by twisting.


Is this the procedure for the "classic" body style ('03)?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

2COR517;1024289 said:


> Two approaches you can try. 1/4 inch drill bit. Heat a screwdriver till it glows red.


Is this for my style truck or the older vintage?


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

mkwl;1024326 said:


> Is this the procedure for the "classic" body style ('03)?


works on 2002 sierra Should also work on 03. But, I ain't

Other option very common is pics of your kids or electrical tape


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

mkwl;1024326 said:


> Is this the procedure for the "classic" body style ('03)?


Other option very common is pics of your kids or electrical tape


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ahoron;1024338 said:


> works on 2002 sierra Should also work on 03. But, I ain't
> 
> Other option very common is pics of your kids or electrical tape


Haha- i don't have any kids (thank God lol) I'm only 19. I have my business card over it but its still driving me nuts cause I can see the lights...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Taking the lights out won't accidently re-set the mileage or engine hrs, right? Is there a backing plate that has to come off or do I just flip the cluster over and twist out the bulbs?


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Had something like this happen in my 1988 pick-up. It turned out that I had a short in the drivers side brake light. Just a thought.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

SawHoss;1024368 said:


> Had something like this happen in my 1988 pick-up. It turned out that I had a short in the drivers side brake light. Just a thought.


Thanks for the thought- but I had it scanned and it's the ABS unit- a $1,200 or so repair on a system I've never actually had do anything for me.

So, for now anyway (with $$$ a little tight), I'm going to live without ABS... not ideal, I know... but I think I'll be okay- afterall, there was a time before ABS existed (even I can remember cars/trucks that didn't have ABS).


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Just save up and fix it. It would drive me crazy to not have it working right.


----------



## Plowfixguys (Oct 17, 2009)

Just unplug the module under the hood, shuts the whole thing down. Just be aware if there was to be an accident with injury's or death and the insurance company does an investigation and find out it has been disabled, they could refuse to pay or they could drop you and you would find it difficult and expensive to get a new company.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mkwl;1025531 said:


> Thanks for the thought- but I had it scanned and it's the ABS unit- a $1,200 or so repair on a system I've never actually had do anything for me.
> 
> So, for now anyway (with $$$ a little tight), I'm going to live without ABS... not ideal, I know... but I think I'll be okay- afterall, there was a time before ABS existed (even I can remember cars/trucks that didn't have ABS).


Check around on that price. My old shop told me I was looking at grand to do mine, he said the pump would be at least $600 if they could find one. I made one call a couple weeks later for fun. Salvage yard had one for a hundred bucks, sitting on the shelf.

Wonder why they are my "old" shop.......??????


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Plowfixguys;1025576 said:


> Just unplug the module under the hood, shuts the whole thing down. Just be aware if there was to be an accident with injury's or death and the insurance company does an investigation and find out it has been disabled, they could refuse to pay or they could drop you and you would find it difficult and expensive to get a new company.


On a GM truck there's a module? Where exactly would this be located?

My insurance carrier wasn't even aware that my truck was equipped with ABS (I called them to see about the very concern you mentioned), and essentially said I was in the clear.

Don't get me wrong guys- I'm very diligent about getting things repaired on the truck, and this ABS issue has been driving me nuts for a while now- I just can't justify doing a $1,300 repair on the ABS right now.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

2COR517;1025621 said:


> Check around on that price. My old shop told me I was looking at grand to do mine, he said the pump would be at least $600 if they could find one. I made one call a couple weeks later for fun. Salvage yard had one for a hundred bucks, sitting on the shelf.
> 
> Wonder why they are my "old" shop.......??????


Interesting point you make- did you have yours repaired? How much was the labor?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope. Pulled the fuse. I like the orange light now. Actually, when my trans was rebuilt (by a different shop), they turned the light off. A dead battery later it came back on. I can't imagine shop time would be more than three hours, unless they ran into rusty brake lines or bleed screws that won't come out. Put some Fluid Film on them ahead of time would help.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

2COR517;1025633 said:


> Nope. Pulled the fuse. I like the orange light now. Actually, when my trans was rebuilt (by a different shop), they turned the light off. A dead battery later it came back on. I can't imagine shop time would be more than three hours, unless they ran into rusty brake lines or bleed screws that won't come out. Put some Fluid Film on them ahead of time would help.


As a last ditch effort to save $$$ but try to fix it I'm going to try re-grounding the ABS unit to the frame. If that doesn't do it- I may be doing the electrical tape mod.

Mine would be more I'm sure as I do have somewhat rusty brake lines (they're popping at a rate of 1 per 6 months or so- keeps me on my toes lol), and with my luck the screws would be rusty too.

Do you know what they did to turn off the light? My BRAKE light is also on so it's kind of distracting when driving at night with my dash glowing). I had 2 different mechanics up at school look at it, they both said basically that the brake system is fine if I can live without ABS.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Make sure your battery to frame ground is good too.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Do a Google search on the ABS unit because there are companies that can repair the electronics on some units for a few hundred dollars. I just ran through a very similar situation on a VW and they wanted 1800.00 just for the unit. Having it done now for 289.00. Just some thing to try.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

did u just try cleaning off the sensor on the wheel hub? brother went mudding and a week later he was getting an abs light and brake light, fluid level was fine and it just happened that some mud was causing a bad connection at the wheel.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;1025826 said:


> did u just try cleaning off the sensor on the wheel hub? brother went mudding and a week later he was getting an abs light and brake light, fluid level was fine and it just happened that some mud was causing a bad connection at the wheel.


Thanks for the thought- but I've had this issue for like 8 months now, I replaced both front hub assy's with Timken's in November, and the light remains (the new hubs come with new sensors)... I'm going to see what I can find when I have some time this weekend and next week.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

do you have a remote start in your truck? if you do then this could be the problem. those sometimes mess with the brakes electrical. same thing happened on my 04 chevy 2500hd


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

04chevy2500;1025967 said:


> do you have a remote start in your truck? if you do then this could be the problem. those sometimes mess with the brakes electrical. same thing happened on my 04 chevy 2500hd


Nope- no remote start (though I would like to install one for those cold mornings!). I'm going to see about re-grounding the unit when I'm home next week, and let you guys know hot it goes.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

mkwl;1024275 said:


> Well, I'm at a loss with my ABS issue- both ABS and BRAKE lights are on- brakes feel fine- dealer did the re-program- no go, and the lights are driving me nuts. I really don't want to start throwing $$$ at the ABS which I've never actually had activate anyway, so I'd like to (temporarily) remove these bulbs from the dash to help me feel better about my truck (people get in and are like "why are there lights on in your dash"?).
> 
> So- what's the procedure?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I would have them re-program it again, and see what happens. If I recall, you do have bigger tires right? Did you have the truck re-calibrated when changing?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, I re-grounded the ABS unit- it's a no go- lights still on. I have noticed though, that the ABS light comes on from ignition, BUT, unilke before, the BRAKE light doesn't come on until after a few seconds, I get 10 seconds of chimes, and they both remain on. No "SERVICE BRAKE SYSTEM" like I SOMETIMES got before though... so confused!:realmad:

So, for now, the electrical tape mod is in place :crying:


----------

